# fitting and refinishing a wood gun stock



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Please forgive me as i have zero experience working with wood unless you count building a fence. I have two wood working questions.

I have a beautiful wood gun stock that i want to refinish and fit to my girlfriends shotgun.

Gun is a new 20 gauge Remington 870 on the LW frame. The stock is for the larger frame gun it seems as the insert part that matches up to the receiver is just slightly too big. The outside measurements are close enough but the insert part is only thing that would need to be shaved down to fit. Is it as simple as sanding down that lip to accommodate fitting in the guns receiver? I have a work sharp belt sander tool. will the right grit sandpaper work that down properly and evenly? Or is there a better tool? Any help here? It is 0.12 inches bigger measured with a caliper so just a little all the way around.

Secondly the older stock has basically no finish or very dulled finish. I want to match it to the glossy wingmaster finish of the forarm. is that doable and what is the likelihood of getting it to look the same finish? Anyone that can take this on that has experience with wood finish as I have no idea and dont want to mess up this beautiful classic stock.

I know mesa tech makes a little adaptor so you can use 12 gauge stocks on a 20 gauge but i would rather have it a clean classic look for this gun. Being that it is wood i know it can be worked down. the adaptor is for the plastic tactical stock offerings as far as i can tell.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Any of you guys able to help? a lot of sentiment here for me.


----------

